# 2011 2LT w/ AT slipping in 5th and 6th



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Since it seems to be fine in other gears, it is probably one of two things:

1) Fluid level
2) Clutches (internal failure).

The car needs to be level, at at least 170*F trans temp, and then have the check plug on the side pulled. At the correct level, the fluid should come out in a small, steady stream...not gushing, not nothing, not dropping.


----------



## pbeyer2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Jblack,
I have had a difficult time getting the trans up to that temperature. As suggested in Xtreme's post, i bought an infrared thermometer. I do not believe i have been able to break 150 degrees. I commute 1.5 hours from queens to the subrubs of NY in bumper to bumper traffic with 20 miles of highway driving mixed in and still have not been able to get there. What vents are people blocking to get the trans up to that temp ?

As an aside, has anyone doe a writeup on removing/installing the Automatic Transmission ?


-Phil


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Since it seems to be fine in other gears, it is probably one of two things:
> 
> 1) Fluid level
> 2) Clutches (internal failure).
> ...


Sup -J. Sounds like the cure is one of those high quality @XtremeRevolution lube jobs!


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

pbeyer2010 said:


> Thanks Jblack,
> I have had a difficult time getting the trans up to that temperature. As suggested in Xtreme's post, i bought an infrared thermometer. I do not believe i have been able to break 150 degrees. I commute 1.5 hours from queens to the subrubs of NY in bumper to bumper traffic with 20 miles of highway driving mixed in and still have not been able to get there. What vents are people blocking to get the trans up to that temp ?
> 
> As an aside, has anyone doe a writeup on removing/installing the Automatic Transmission ?
> ...


Get yourself a OBD2 bluetooth plug. Download torque app to phone. Add transmission temp gauge. You will find yourself at 170 degree fluid temp LONG before your 1.5 hour journey is up. 

Measuring the outside casing Isn't going to get you there in winter time. That's a lot of cold air cooling it down as you're driving. I didn't read the post or even know where it's at so i have no idea what the talk is. But i don't see using infrared working out this time of year,.


----------



## pbeyer2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

Yea, i have not put much stock in the Infared especially since it has been below freezing here. Just ordered the Bluetooth guy from Amazon.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

pbeyer2010 said:


> Yea, i have not put much stock in the Infared especially since it has been below freezing here. Just ordered the Bluetooth guy from Amazon.


Do they sell a Bluetooth girl too? This might solve many problems!


----------



## pbeyer2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Do they sell a Bluetooth girl too? This might solve many problems!


Its a matching pair M+F. Amazon has a gender neutral option too.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

pbeyer2010 said:


> Its a matching pair M+F. Amazon has a gender neutral option too.


They would lol. Sadly this day in age, the Bluetooth guy is probably a bad investment. He'll get accused of sexual harassment after a short time and have to be replaced. You already know that would all go down right after it ran out of warranty too.


----------

